# Digitalkamera und 3D



## tobistefan (2. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich suche ein Programm, das abwechselnd 2 Teilbilder auf dem Monitor dar-
stellt und gleichzeitig eine Shutterbrille ansteuert  (Für räumliche Darstellung
zweier Bilder mit unterschiedlichen Perspektiven, die mit 2 nebeneinander
-etwa im Augenabstand- positionierten Digitalkameras aufgenommen werden)

Ich praktiziere dies mit sehr schönem Erfolg bisher mit zwei analogen Kameras
und Diafilmen. Möchte auf Digital umsteigen.

Vielleicht kann mir der eine oder andere 3D-Spezialist helfen.
(Habe mit der Suchfunktion nichts gefunfen)

Gruß
Achim


----------



## hwsvideo (6. August 2004)

Hallo Achim,
ich habe keine Lösung für Shutterbrille, jedoch eine gute und schnelle Lösung für Rot/cyan-Brille. siehe: http://www.3d-brillen.de , dort den Workshop lesen. Habe es selbst schon erprobt.
Wenn Du eine Lösung mit Shutterbrille findest würde ich mich über Info freuen.
Gruß 
HSWVideohttp://www.3d-brillen.de


----------

